# HDR Shootout number.... oh, what the heck: 100!



## 480sparky (May 14, 2013)

Let's do some more _HDR Shootouts_!  We haven't had any for quite a while!


Here's the thumbnails of 3 frames I took a couple weeks ago:


















Full-size unedited JPEGs (27.6mB total, hopefully with EXIF intact) can be downloaded here.


----------



## Compaq (May 15, 2013)

It took like 10 tries before I was able to download the files. I'm pretty sure I typed the correct characters


----------



## ryanwaff (May 15, 2013)

Download keep failing :|


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

OK, let's try DropBox.  Try the link again.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 15, 2013)

I was able to get them on the first shot.


----------



## amolitor (May 15, 2013)

No problem with the download from DropBox.

As an aside, mine was done entirely with GIMP.


----------



## Darko81 (May 15, 2013)

Here is my version


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

Sorry, I am new.


----------



## Compaq (May 15, 2013)

Shootout100A_B_C_tonemapped ferdig by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## DannyMorrisPD (May 15, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 15, 2013)

My stab at it.

Fused in Photomatix.

That rail was HELL.


----------



## ryanwaff (May 15, 2013)

Went for a more natural approach.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 15, 2013)

ryanwaff said:


> Went for a more natural approach.
> 
> View attachment 45028



And I thought I did.

Was the wall really that color?


----------



## ryanwaff (May 15, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> ryanwaff said:
> 
> 
> > Went for a more natural approach.
> ...



Haha, I'm not sure to be honest. But in my minds eye it is


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 15, 2013)

Tried for sharpness while maintaining realism.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 15, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> Tried for sharpness while maintaining realism.
> 
> View attachment 45029



Looks good.... just like mine. LOL


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 15, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> > Tried for sharpness while maintaining realism.
> ...



Agreed!


----------



## vipgraphx (May 16, 2013)

here is mine, something very different.




Shootout100APost_BPost_CPost_tonemapped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 16, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> here is mine, something very different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You certainly have the sun streak thing figured out and working.


----------



## Compaq (May 16, 2013)

I' gonna be a dou*** and say I prefer my own edit ;j


----------



## nos33 (May 30, 2013)

I could not pass up a shootout.  I have been away for a while.  kind of rusty on my HDR.  have not had a lot of time to work on my own but here is my take


----------



## joybelle26 (Jun 6, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> here is mine, something very different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We have a winner!


----------



## duceduc (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is my version of the image. I spot sharpen the image, darken the floor and pillar. I didn't like the spots on the wall and the black slit on the pillar. I spot clean it a bit. Lastly, I cropped it down.


----------



## jpticar (Jun 17, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## axon (Jul 8, 2013)

Not so realistic


----------

